# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Samsung Rocker - QUALCOMM "IMEI Not Active" Repair, More Android versions supported!

## 4gsmmaroc

20.12.2011  Samsung Rocker v1.38 Final released 
Whats new:   Expanded Android panel for some new modelsAdded  'QC_IMEI' model (Qualcomm 'IMEI not active' repair option)Added support for following new models: B2710,B3210L,B3410i,B3410L,B3410R,B5510,C3050L,C3300i,C3510L,E210B,E1080W,E1083C,E1150i,E1160,E1160i,E1170i,E11  72,E1210S,E1220,E1310S,E2210T,F268,F270,F270L,F275L,F278,I777,I896,I897,I917,I997,I5500B,I5500L,I5500_A,I55   03,I5503T,I5508,I5510_A,I5800_A,I9000,I9003,I9003L   ,I9008,I9010,I9018,I9020,I9023,I9100,I9103,I9103L,  I9108,J750i,J808E,L760W,L708E,M300V,M2510L,N7000,P1000,P1010,P7100,P7500,P7500C,S3100C,S5230L,S5360,S5360B,S5360C,S5360L,S5363,S55   78,S5578_A,S5660,S5660L,S5660M,S5660V,S5660_A,S567   0,S5670B,S5670L,S5670_A,S5830,S5830B,S5830C,S5830D   ,S5830L,S5830T,S5830_A,S5838,T499,T499V,T499Y,T759,T839,T849,T939,T959,T959D,T9  59V,T969VFixed few bugsAdded new cable info  "USB|UART" = usb or uart(special, like: s7070)   *
To unlock any Android model, do this:*    Install ADB sdk (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])  Enable USB Debugging on your device.
You can find the setting on most Android devices by going to "Settings > Applications > Development > USB debugging".   Install ANDROID drivers. Select "Android" from models list Select Unlock method Click "Do Job"  
//(stl5): for s5570, s5830 & similar /Lowcost/
//(bml15): for s5360 & similar /Lowcost/
//(new):  for I9000, I9100 & similar        
To repair "IMEI Not Active" in QUALCOMM based models, do this:    Select "QC_IMEI" from models listConnect phone via USB (Type code:*#782862#) or UART  cableEnter desire IMEIClick "Do Job"     
IMPORTANT ! ! !  
You need SLOT 13 activation string to use this version. You can obtain  it by opening "Samsung.rockerdongle.com" support from New Support  software.

----------


## soufiane11

أريد رابط التحميل من فضلك

----------


## tonsy

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا

----------

